

A VC Gone Mad? - cmer
http://web1979.wordpress.com/2007/07/27/a-vc-gone-mad/
So it's time to revisit Twitter.<p>The news today that Fred Wilson's Union Square Ventures has funded Twitter is enough to bait me back into the ring.
======
far33d
Fred Wilson is basically following the tried and true investment philosophy of
Peter Lynch - invest in what you know.

He uses twitter. Lots. Why wouldn't he invest?

------
migpwr
A stab at twitter from the man who days earlier recommended buying facebook.
What's the fb killer business model again? rigghht...

------
zurla
this blogger lost me when he implied the delicious acquisition was a mistake.
that was a brilliant acquisition, and _cheap_. like in the 20M - 30M range for
a very important internet property. it would sell for a lot more than 30M now.

------
joshwa
Their business model, as far as I can tell, is to license the presence
technology/platform (to other web2.0 sites, mobile carriers/developers, etc),
and become the "finger" of web2.0. They want to become a network backbone,
after a fashion.

------
dpapathanasiou
I thought the "blame the buyer" comment was an interesting take on the
relevance of business models.

It's essentially the crazy-uncle-locked-in-the-attic aspect of all this, which
no one wants to talk about.

------
donna
Are social networks becoming the next the dot.com bomb?

